# Food Safety News - 10/17/2020



## daveomak.fs (Oct 17, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 10/17/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Nearly 400 people sick from Salmonella in UK; nearly half are children*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 17, 2020 12:05 am Almost 400 people have fallen ill with Salmonella since the start of the year in the United Kingdom after eating frozen chicken products. The Food Standards Agency (FSA) and Public Health England (PHE) are investigating a rise in patients with two strains of Salmonella Enteritidis linked to frozen raw breaded processed chicken products. Cases of... Continue Reading

*Summer outbreak of Salmonella Enteritidis ends with peach recall, but remains unsolved*
By News Desk on Oct 16, 2020 03:48 pm A multistate outbreak of Salmonella Enteritidis infections linked to peaches packed or supplied by Prima Wawona or Wawona Packing Company is still being investigated by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and state, Canadian, and local health authorities. The multistate outbreak of Salmonella Enteritidis infections was linked to peaches from Prima Wawona... Continue Reading


----------

